# EV Pull Tractor



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Is anyone in the forum building a pull tractor or have friends building pull tractors? I think they could be dominated by EV tractors, they need a lot of power to pull 300 feet they also need weight to increase traction. Pull tractor are money pits anyway so building a silver or superconducting motor would not be out of the question.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

There is Jimdear2. He posted an idea, then followed up with a Cub Cadet puller and then a custom built puller with a 13" motor.

Thread 1: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22004

Thread 2: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28942

Thread 3: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42247

I have also built a tractor for pulling but for lack of a formal competitive spirit I tend to pull logs and stuff until it breaks something! Broken it twice now and it will get bigger and stronger in the next iteration.


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

I contacted my states pulling organization; maybe I can help them develop a class for electric pull tractors.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't forget to start a build thread.


----------



## badfishracing (Dec 4, 2009)

NQS (National Quarter Scale) now allows battery power in the Open Super Stock class. They have a few safety rules regarding the electrical side (I helped a bit).

Our club has a class for electric garden tractor.

And I usually pull the #1350 130hp machine against the 1000cc motorcycle powered machines.





Nathan219 said:


> I contacted my states pulling organization; maybe I can help them develop a class for electric pull tractors.


----------

